
Show HN: InboxBear, secure instant inboxes for temp emails - oron
https://inboxbear.com
======
oron
Can also share a link to a collection of inboxes you share with friends like
so
[https://inboxbear.com/q/b5dmq7x/k2tuep8](https://inboxbear.com/q/b5dmq7x/k2tuep8)

------
leelaster
That makes total sense. Good luck, you guys.

~~~
oron
thx!

------
oron
made this after users asked me to be able to protect their temporary inboxes.
Works on mobile and Desktop, uses React, Nodejs and Mongo as backend. Haraka
for smtp.

